# Tour of Britain 'Spoilers'



## Monsieur Remings (14 Aug 2013)

http://www1.skysports.com/cycling/n...arma-quick-step-among-teams-selected-for-race

It looks as if us Brit admirers of the Columbian Conquistador of the Cols, won't have to wait until 2014...


----------



## Noodley (14 Aug 2013)

Planning to view stage 1 on the first KOM between Selkirk and Hawick


----------



## Noodley (9 Sep 2013)

Noodley said:


> Planning to view stage 1 on the first KOM between Selkirk and Hawick


 
Confirmed that I'm stewarding on the KOM between Selkirk and Hawick.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Sep 2013)

Knobber of the Mountain?

Sounds like a great way to pass the day. Hope you're not too preoccupied by nutters to catch the race though.


----------



## Noodley (9 Sep 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Knobber of the Mountain?
> 
> Sounds like a great way to pass the day. Hope you're not too preoccupied by nutters to catch the race though.


 

There will be no nobbers or nuttery allowed, that will be made clear to them...


----------



## Peteaud (9 Sep 2013)

Going to the start of the Devon stage.

Hope to then scoot round the back roads and catch the later part.


----------



## laurence (9 Sep 2013)

i'll be at the last two stages. shame there is no Euskaltel Euskadi this year.


----------



## tug benson (10 Sep 2013)

I plan on heading down to the first KOM section on Sunday....

A wee question, i am heading down to watch it with the girlfriend, will we be able to drive on the route before the race? i was planning on cycling down from Peebles but the girlfriend doesn`t do cycling so that plan got chucked..


----------



## BimblingBee (10 Sep 2013)

tug benson said:


> I plan on heading down to the first KOM section on Sunday....
> 
> A wee question, i am heading down to watch it with the girlfriend, will we be able to drive on the route before the race? i was planning on cycling down from Peebles but the girlfriend doesn`t do cycling so that plan got chucked..



Depends, I'd go for a general yes. It will be a rolling closure so depending on how early you go then it should be ok. If you google the race manual it gives LOADS of info for each stage with much more accurate timings so each small section of the stage. 

It's going right past our front door :-)


----------



## Noodley (10 Sep 2013)

Yep, the only roads closed are in Peebles - the stewards for KOM at Ashkirk are meeting at 10am in Selkirk and then heading to their points so the road will still be open then


----------



## tug benson (10 Sep 2013)

All good, will head down early enough then..


----------



## The Couch (10 Sep 2013)

Noodley said:


> Confirmed that I'm stewarding on the KOM between Selkirk and Hawick.


I'll watch the video images and try to catch a glimp of you... you should stand out with that Roman Helmet on


----------



## y2blade (11 Sep 2013)

Official Tour of Britain Race Manual/Guide:
http://www.tourofbritain.co.uk/files/documents/ToB_2013_RaceManual.pdf 

You're welcome.


----------



## Stonechat (12 Sep 2013)

Aagh
I already new I would miss the stage near me as it's Mrs Stonechat's birthday.
It was ok I was going to the London stage
There is women's criterium, and men#s TT as well as seeing the riders 10 times
Now due to a family thing I can't go to that either
I really don't fancy driving down to Devon to see the riders arriving at Haytor and then back in a day


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2013)

Do we expect Wiggins to be going for the win?


----------



## Get In The Van (13 Sep 2013)

Tug I hope your good lady won't mind getting absolutely soaked to see some blokes in lycra whizz past! , I'm planning on going to the finish...well was, the forecast is putting me off a 3hr round trip to just get very wet, i'll decide on Sunday morning.


----------



## Booyaa (13 Sep 2013)

Is there a loop at the end of the first day? The route map seems to suggest it but the close up maps don't! I'm confused. Think we will be heading down there to see them racing through.


----------



## thom (13 Sep 2013)

rich p said:


> Do we expect Wiggins to be going for the win?


I do but I may be wrong !
It seems he has done a lot of serious preparation


----------



## Bollo (14 Sep 2013)

For her birthday Mrs Dr Bollo has coughed up for some hospitality for me and her on the final stage finish line. Make sure you don't block my view, peasants! 

(joke!)


----------



## Noodley (14 Sep 2013)

Looks like I'm not going to get to wear my mankini tomorrow for standing at the top of a hill. A bit of wind forecast. At least it may stop vast numbers of rowdy spectators spoiling it for me...


----------



## tug benson (14 Sep 2013)

Get In The Van said:


> Tug I hope your good lady won't mind getting absolutely soaked to see some blokes in lycra whizz past! , I'm planning on going to the finish...well was, the forecast is putting me off a 3hr round trip to just get very wet, i'll decide on Sunday morning.


 Whit??????

I`ve had visions of the first KOM being like the Alpe d`huez


----------



## andytheflyer (15 Sep 2013)

Passes within 5 miles of me Weds - Whitchurch, Salop. Too good a chance to miss with some tight turns in the town. I'll be there!


----------



## Get In The Van (15 Sep 2013)

Its absolutely chucking it down at the mo in my part of west Lothian......but the beeb and met office forecast have both got the castle finishing circuit clearing up by early afternoon, so off we go.
Waterproofs all laid out and flask filled, hopefully get a good spot and stay fairly dry!


----------



## raindog (15 Sep 2013)

Get In The Van said:


> Waterproofs all laid out and flask filled, hopefully get a good spot and stay fairly dry!


we'll expect photos


----------



## tug benson (15 Sep 2013)

Weather is really bad at the first KOM


----------



## DiddlyDodds (15 Sep 2013)

I am putting my money on Nathan Hass for the GC win, 2nd last year.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (15 Sep 2013)

thom said:


> I do but I may be wrong !
> It seems he has done a lot of serious preparation


I'm surprised by this. I thought it would be more condition training for the Worlds. Hmmm, would love to see him go for it. He will defo be up for the TT.


----------



## david k (15 Sep 2013)

rich p said:


> Do we expect Wiggins to be going for the win?


for sure


----------



## raindog (15 Sep 2013)

I'm waiting to see what the two Yates lads do


----------



## Noodley (15 Sep 2013)

That was good, 5 riders (I only recognised Kristian House as he was the closest to me) had a 5'45" lead over the peloton at the start of the first KOM between Selkirk and Hawick - the rain even stopped in time for their arrival, but the wind was full headwind for them and must have been a bugger.


----------



## thom (15 Sep 2013)

Near Lime Kiln edge apparently


----------



## raindog (15 Sep 2013)

thom said:


> Near Lime Kiln edge apparently


bloody 'ell - looks black over Bill's mothers


----------



## Stonechat (15 Sep 2013)

Can't find what's going on at present


----------



## thom (15 Sep 2013)

Stonechat said:


> Can't find what's going on at present


coverage: http://www.sportlemon.tv/20130914/vv52344441ca4629.20836041-640362.html


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2013)

Cav and Wiggo look pretty relaxed chatting


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (15 Sep 2013)

Good to see Wiggins back in the mix. Cav too. 

Weather looks distinctly British though.


----------



## tug benson (15 Sep 2013)

Got my KOM stages mixed up, I was at the second king of the mountains stage, got some pics and videos, will post some when I get home....the weather was shocking


----------



## ColinJ (15 Sep 2013)

Hmm, I think will wait and just watch the last 25 km of this stage!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (15 Sep 2013)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm, I think will wait and just watch the last 25 km of this stage!




It's maybe not that riveting is it. Might heat up at the 25k mark.


----------



## jarlrmai (15 Sep 2013)

They are talking Strava segments on Eurosport.


----------



## suzeworld (15 Sep 2013)

y2blade said:


> Official Tour of Britain Race Manual/Guide:
> http://www.tourofbritain.co.uk/files/documents/ToB_2013_RaceManual.pdf
> 
> You're welcome.


Maybe this will work, I kept not getting it direct from the ToB site, which is, frankly, pants!

Meanwhile, does anyone know if we'll get free entry into Knowsley to see the start/stop of the time trial on Tuesday?


----------



## y2blade (15 Sep 2013)

Anyone watching the live coverage on Eurosport2 HD? it looks a bit windy


----------



## jarlrmai (15 Sep 2013)

Some harsh headwinds today...


----------



## raindog (15 Sep 2013)

that's some ramp up to the finish line - can't see it suiting Cav


----------



## thom (15 Sep 2013)

Can't help thinking Cav fluffed his lines somewhat there - Petacchi finished second to Viviani with Ciolek up there too I think


----------



## y2blade (15 Sep 2013)

Ouch!


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2013)

Wiggins showed some intent though which is good to see.


----------



## tug benson (15 Sep 2013)




----------



## tug benson (15 Sep 2013)

.....................


----------



## tug benson (15 Sep 2013)

Sorry about the rubbish quality...Iphone at it`s best


----------



## ColinJ (15 Sep 2013)

tug benson said:


> Sorry about the rubbish quality...Iphone at it`s best


I can only see a Facebook privacy warning.


----------



## tug benson (15 Sep 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I can only see a Facebook privacy warning.


bollocks...will need to find another way to upload the video


----------



## tug benson (15 Sep 2013)




----------



## tug benson (15 Sep 2013)

Does that work? i`ve put it to public on my facebook page


----------



## ColinJ (15 Sep 2013)

Yes, that works.

Ugh - it looked a bit grim up there!


----------



## thom (16 Sep 2013)

Reports that Wiggo was involved in a crash after which a MTNQhubeka rider abandoned...


----------



## tug benson (16 Sep 2013)

honister pass 20km away


----------



## Radchenister (16 Sep 2013)

Serious question / proposition; why don't they roll a mat across the cattle grids for the few mins it takes for the peleton to come through?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (16 Sep 2013)

Oooooo this is exciting!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (16 Sep 2013)

Isn't it weird how the Tv pictures make climbs look less severe?


----------



## beastie (16 Sep 2013)

Big crowd on Honister considering the weather. It will be a hard hard day today. I'm off to warm up now.


----------



## Bollo (16 Sep 2013)

Radchenister said:


> Serious question / proposition; why don't they roll a mat across the cattle grids for the few mins it takes for the peleton to come through?


Good question. In the wet they're just a lottery.


----------



## smutchin (16 Sep 2013)

Just put the TV coverage on... egads, it's grim out there!


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Sep 2013)

Hope Brad doesn't get a cold.


----------



## The Couch (16 Sep 2013)

smutchin said:


> Just put the TV coverage on... egads, it's grim out there!


Just did so as well... 
It looks indeed like the Belgians aren't the only ones who can complain about the weather these days


----------



## The Couch (16 Sep 2013)

jarlrmai said:


> Hope Brad doesn't get a cold.


Luckily there arent' any big descents around  otherwise he would best change to a mountainbike


----------



## Crackle (16 Sep 2013)

This next hill up by Keswick is steep, I bet they fly up it


----------



## The Couch (16 Sep 2013)

Pro Tour teams looking for an alternative to Flecha could always check if Pirazzi would like to join...
He was almost daily in the escape in the Giro and here he was again


----------



## The Couch (16 Sep 2013)

The peloton is surely too late

EDIT: Nope, quite a steep little last piece


----------



## smutchin (16 Sep 2013)

Nicely done by Ciolek. He probably found today quite easy compared to MSR.


----------



## thom (16 Sep 2013)

A propos of not much other than that the race started in Carlisle today, here's a picture from the Milk Race Carlisle stage start in 1970 that I discovered recently:







The guy with the flag starting it was my grandfather & my grandmother is there too.

Well done Ciolek btw - can't begrudge MTN-Qhubeckha some nice results


----------



## Crackle (16 Sep 2013)

Sometimes I'm a ........ Just realized I'm on ITV4+1.......So ciolek wins eh.........I'm off to make some tea and curse myself under my breath...


----------



## Stonechat (16 Sep 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Isn't it weird how the Tv pictures make climbs look less severe?


It didn't on the Angliru


----------



## Stonechat (16 Sep 2013)

Completely missed today's stage, over when I went to see the end!"


----------



## Crackle (16 Sep 2013)

Hugh Porter is totally useless.


----------



## Spinney (16 Sep 2013)

237 photos - what a 'continuous shooting' option does for you! Pics of lots of very soggy riders between Windermere and Kendal, will put up any later if I recognise anyone in them! Trouble is, I watched the race go past through the viewfinder...
The phrase 'pi**ing down' doesn't do justice to the rain at times - and this was in the lower country near the end. Must have been hideous on Honister. The people having the most fun appeared to be the police on motorbikes, most of whom gave us a nice salute with their horns/sirens as they passed!


----------



## Spinney (16 Sep 2013)

Some pics...

Race leader at Crook...






Front of the peloton...





Peloton (is that Cav 2nd on right?)





And more peloton...





Bringing up the rear...





Didn't notice Wiggo, but may have missed some in the main peloton.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Sep 2013)

Conditions looked grim out there. Noticed a couple of chaps without gloves. Foolish lads!

Good on ITV for their coverage.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Sep 2013)

Yes, I know conditions out there were nasty but I still thought the countryside looked absolutely beautiful.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Sep 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, I know conditions out there were nasty but I still thought the countryside looked absolutely beautiful.



Totally agree. Visually, I think the scenery summed up Britain rather nicely.


----------



## Spinney (16 Sep 2013)

It's my favourite bit of England.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Sep 2013)

Spinney said:


> It's my favourite bit of England.



Not surprised! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## MickyMickster (16 Sep 2013)

Fantastic support today by the great British public.


----------



## 400bhp (16 Sep 2013)

Brilliant watching them grovel up Honister.

That'll learn em

Fantastic watching Quintana and Martin fly up it too.


----------



## 400bhp (16 Sep 2013)

Yes, but watch out for Simon Yates.


----------



## Andrew Br (16 Sep 2013)

Back from one OK and one excellent day out and we've just caught up with the TV coverage.

Three words: Hugh "farking" Porter ?

.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (16 Sep 2013)

Anyone else noticed Cav is not sporting the hydraulic rim brakes he used in the TdF, wonder what the reasoning behind that is.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Sep 2013)

Andrew Br said:


> Three words: Hugh "f***ing" Porter ?
> 
> .


I realised a good while ago that some people are deaf to anything else but their own voice when they talk. HP though is in a different category - he can't see and talk at the same time.


----------



## Noodley (16 Sep 2013)

At least Brian Smith is there to tell him he's wrong.


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Sep 2013)

some nice big ring action in those pics, great stuff.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Sep 2013)

Noodley said:


> At least Brian Smith is there to tell him he's wrong.


And he does it so tactfully too. 

I just caught up with the highlights (even though I'd managed to watch the live coverage) and couldn't help thinking that the pros didn't make Honister Pass look easy.


----------



## Noodley (16 Sep 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> ...couldn't help thinking that the pros didn't make Honister Pass look easy.


 
Pretty similar situation to Muurs in Belgian Classics; get there at the front or expect to be funnelled to a standstill...


----------



## Crackle (16 Sep 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I just caught up with the highlights (even though I'd managed to watch the live coverage) and couldn't help thinking that the pros didn't make Honister Pass look easy.



Good, coz it isn't and the other side is harder! I haven't watched it yet but I bet they made it look easier than I did.


----------



## Hacienda71 (16 Sep 2013)

Might have been challenging conditions today but they are still smashing it.


----------



## Andrew Br (16 Sep 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> ....... and couldn't help thinking that the pros didn't make Honister Pass look easy.



From where we were watching, it wasn't easy for them.
They'd be better off with triples 

I'll post some photos when I've sorted them out.


.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Sep 2013)

400bhp said:


> Yes, but watch out for Simon Yates.



Yes indeed - he sneaked in in 4th yesterday under most of the reporters' radars. I quite fancy him for the overall, or at least to be the highest finishing Briton. I certainly don't think he will let Wiggins walk away with this at the TT, and neither will Quintana and a few others. People keep saying that the TT will be decisive but it's ony 16km and there are some vicious stages to come, with enough climbing to allow determined attacks to succeed.


----------



## suzeworld (17 Sep 2013)

In ITV's highlights they showed a close up of the back of the peleton, their bulging calves as they struggled up Honister pass, looked awesome. I was surprised none of them actually ground to a halt.

Anyone else going to see the TT today? I am excited!

Do not think a 10 mile TT is long enough to give wiggo a massive advantage.
Quintana looked great today, but I see they docked him some time for sheltering behind a car. Amazed he didn't just get in the car, this cannot be familiar weather for him, hope he keeps going,


----------



## VamP (17 Sep 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Anyone else noticed Cav is not sporting the hydraulic rim brakes he used in the TdF, wonder what the reasoning behind that is.


 

Probably that they are a solution in search of a problem.


----------



## just jim (17 Sep 2013)

Andrew Br said:


> Back from one OK and one excellent day out and we've just caught up with the TV coverage.
> 
> Three words: Hugh "f***ing" Porter ?
> 
> .


I just want him to stop.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Sep 2013)

I don't know that much about pro cycling and even I know he gets stuff wrong, so for you guys who are knowledgeable, he must be infuriating.


----------



## johnr (17 Sep 2013)

Crackle said:


> Hugh Porter is totally useless.


 
Now, now Crackle. At least he's not Liggett.


----------



## johnr (17 Sep 2013)

MickyMickster said:


> Fantastic support today by the great British public.


 
I'm sure I saw a bloke in a wet suit and diving mask at the bottom of Honister Pass. Couldn't decide whether he was well prepared or lost.


----------



## suzeworld (17 Sep 2013)

Out here at knowsley. Website guidance and local Signage was awful, but managed to find some off road parking. Sad to find teams behind more bars than the monkeys. In france they always fix it so you can have a good gawp at the teams. Think i might go home and turn the telly on!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Sep 2013)

suzeworld said:


> Out here at knowsley. Website guidance and local Signage was awful, but managed to find some off road parking. Sad to find teams behind more bars than the monkeys. In france they always fix it so you can have a good gawp at the teams. Think i might go home and turn the telly on!


That's because you're a knowsley parker!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Sep 2013)

Huge TT from Bradley! (Obviously not literally huge.)


----------



## youngoldbloke (17 Sep 2013)

Andrew Br said:


> Back from one OK and one excellent day out and we've just caught up with the TV coverage.
> 
> Three words: Hugh "f***ing" Porter ?
> 
> .


 I just had to press the mute button - if I hear him say 'look at the face on him' again, I'll eat my saddle. Did you know, 'committed' time trialists sometimes ride on the tip of their saddle? Seemed to be news to H'F'P. Get rid of him!!!!!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Sep 2013)

youngoldbloke said:


> I just had to press the mute button - if I hear him say 'look at the face on him' again, I'll eat my saddle. Did you know, 'committed' time trialists sometimes ride on the tip of their saddle? Seemed to be news to H'F'P. Get rid of him!!!!!!


There's ''on the rivet'' and ''H'F'P's'' ''on the rabbit''...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Sep 2013)

Any chance we can actually discuss the race rather than the commentary? 

Excellent performances from a lot of riders today, apart from Wiggins - Bauer, Stannard, Cav, young Yates. Good by Dowsett but I was a little disappointed he didn't get nearer Wiggins' time.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (17 Sep 2013)

I was rooting for Dowsett too, but Wiggins nailed it.


----------



## thom (17 Sep 2013)

Just saw Wiggins' interview - he seemed really relaxed and comfortable - spoke about how he nailed the roundabouts through preparation this morning - quite nice to see him doing really well and applying himself in ways clearly the other guys weren't so up for in the wet conditions.


----------



## suzeworld (17 Sep 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That's because you're a knowsley parker!



Brilliant!


----------



## Buddfox (17 Sep 2013)

Did Dowsett have an off day or has Stannard got a lot better...?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Sep 2013)

thom said:


> Just saw Wiggins' interview - he seemed really relaxed and comfortable - spoke about how he nailed the roundabouts through preparation this morning - quite nice to see him doing really well and applying himself in ways clearly the other guys weren't so up for in the wet conditions.


I saw this interview and at the time thought - well don't all the riders do that? Kinda common sense, but I do watch F1 so maybe not.


----------



## Stonechat (17 Sep 2013)

Well done Bradley


----------



## jifdave (17 Sep 2013)

Very disappointed with Dowset. You'd think he'd be looking to peak towards the world champs and he clearly isn't.


----------



## Slaav (17 Sep 2013)

jifdave said:


> Very disappointed with Dowset. You'd think he'd be looking to peak towards the world champs and he clearly isn't.


 
Isn't the Worlds a much longer and pancake flat course?

Hopefully the Wiggo performance is a measure of where he and his mind are at today - in prep for the Worlds. I would hate to think Wiggo smashed the field by burying himslef over what (for him) was a sprint? Not sure that is the best prep - but then even I know I know nothing


----------



## Radchenister (17 Sep 2013)

Alex Dowsett is great, a humble and understated sort of fella, he said himself he didn't want to make excuses but he has been ill and had 12 days off the bike recently.


----------



## neilb1906 (17 Sep 2013)

Alex lives in the next town along from me...leave him alone!!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (17 Sep 2013)

Dowsett is a stunningly good TT specialist. Wiggins is one of the best in the world, hopefully officially the best in the world very soon! Not sure it was ever going to be as close as people thought. 

Stannard was epic today. Was surprised by that performance. Chapeau. 

Would like to see Brad take it to the finish. Team Sky will try and control it from now but i think there will be plenty more attacks to come. 
Weather could ease up a bit though eh.


----------



## 400bhp (17 Sep 2013)

Race face back on Brad.

Mojo back - great to see.

Looking forward to the battle at the World TT Wiggo/Cancellara/Martin


----------



## jifdave (17 Sep 2013)

400bhp said:


> Race face back on Brad.
> 
> Mojo back - great to see.
> 
> Looking forward to the battle at the World TT Wiggo/Cancellara/Martin


Skybet have
Martin @ 1/1
Cancelara @ 11/4
Wiggins @ 7/2.....

After cancelara smashed Martin in the vuelta those odds look silly.

Although vuelta obviously had a lump worlds is flat


----------



## tigger (17 Sep 2013)

That's good odds for Wiggo, well worth a punt at those odds. Martin and Cancellara haven't beaten him for well over a year...


----------



## Bollo (17 Sep 2013)

suzeworld said:


> Out here at knowsley. Website guidance and local Signage was awful, but managed to find some off road parking. Sad to find teams behind more bars than the monkeys. In france they always fix it so you can have a good gawp at the teams. Think i might go home and turn the telly on!


Just watched the stage on ketchup and was a little surprised at the thin crowds. It might have been the coverage, but it'd be a shame if the organisation made it difficult to watch.


----------



## The Couch (18 Sep 2013)

jifdave said:


> ... Cancelara @ 11/4 ...


Has Cancellara actually confirmed he'll be in the ITT?
I believed this year, he really has his mind set to (trying to) win the road race.


Didn't see the race, but how did Wiggo take more than half a minute on everyone (while it being only a 16km stage)?!
And wasn't it the day before yesterday, wet as hell out there, is he over his fear or did he have a dry run?
Anyway, I guess he must indeed have been very focused on being in top shape for the WC ITT!
(although in a flat TT, I would still put my money on a 100% rested and injury-free Martin)


----------



## Stonechat (18 Sep 2013)

The Couch said:


> Has Cancellara actually confirmed he'll be in the ITT?
> I believed this year, he really has his mind set to (trying to) win the road race.
> 
> 
> ...


He tested out the roundabouts in morning before the race for speed you could use (as others have said anyone else could do that). Also been round course a lot , close to where he lives.


----------



## Noodley (18 Sep 2013)

tigger said:


> That's good odds for Wiggo, well worth a punt at those odds. Martin and Cancellara haven't beaten him for well over a year...


 

Was thinking the same, just not sure how Mrs N would react to a couple of hundred quid bet, but if he won I'm sure she'd change her mind...


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Sep 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Dowsett is a stunningly good TT specialist. Wiggins is one of the best in the world, hopefully officially the best in the world very soon! Not sure it was ever going to be as close as people thought.
> 
> *Stannard was epic today. Was surprised by that performance. Chapeau. *
> 
> ...



Stannard is no stranger to putting in a good TT.

Interesting yet unrelated fact, he holds the course record on my local 25TT course, one my clubmate was aiming to have to his name, then Stannard turned up and smashed it.


----------



## paulw77 (18 Sep 2013)

Not sure what went on with Stannard yesterday. I was stood by the flamme rouge and as he went by his right knee was bleeding quite a bit as if he'd crashed.

If that's the case second place is even more of an achievement. Neither the live coverage or highlights showed him crashing though...


----------



## Fnaar (18 Sep 2013)

From today: "...and it's a GIRL helicopter pilot...and a GIRL camera-person.... and what a GREAT job she's doing..." 
*cringe*


----------



## Crackle (18 Sep 2013)

Fnaar said:


> From today: "...and it's a GIRL helicopter pilot...and a GIRL camera-person.... and what a GREAT job she's doing..."
> *cringe*


 Glad I wasn't the only one cringing at that. What an old fossil he is.


----------



## Froome with a view ! (18 Sep 2013)

Here's a few pics from Knowsley,it was that wet even the elephants were moaning!
































Can anyone identify any of the riders,I can only describe them as deceptively very fast !


----------



## MisterStan (18 Sep 2013)

'And they're all wearing arm warmers. Apart from Wiggins. Oh no! He's wearing them. Someone isn't.'
They get paid to commentate?


----------



## thom (18 Sep 2013)

Fnaar said:


> From today: "...and it's a GIRL helicopter pilot...and a GIRL camera-person.... and what a GREAT job she's doing..."
> *cringe*


An homage to Alan Partridge - am pondering watching the eurosport link instead


----------



## jifdave (18 Sep 2013)

Its kicking off now, dan martin first then bauer


----------



## Crackle (18 Sep 2013)

Looks like Bauer is in no man's land though


----------



## Crackle (18 Sep 2013)

what a cracking finish, made even more exciting by knowing all those finishing road intimately.


----------



## jifdave (18 Sep 2013)

Crikey viviani could have ruined half the guys race with his sideways lunge for the line!


----------



## thom (18 Sep 2013)

Cav gets it right as it all came together in the finale. Great racing at the end 
Porter is a twerp - half expected him to say, frothing at the mouth "That's spoooort "


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Sep 2013)

I thought Cav had gone too early but I'm sure his sprints are getting longer and longer and he had just enough.


----------



## Crackle (18 Sep 2013)

jifdave said:


> Crikey viviani could have ruined half the guys race with his sideways lunge for the line!


 
Did you see the bloke throwing himself at the photographers and pushing them back to the barrier as Viviana did his speed wobble.


----------



## Crackle (18 Sep 2013)

Cav saying he didn't know it would come back until 2k and Porter saying we always knew it would come back together, honestly.

chaotic finish though.


----------



## tigger (18 Sep 2013)

Noodley said:


> Was thinking the same, just not sure how Mrs N would react to a couple of hundred quid bet, but if he won I'm sure she'd change her mind...


 

Dead easy... don't tell her! Come on Noods we all know you wear the trousers


----------



## thom (18 Sep 2013)

tigger said:


> Dead easy... don't tell her! Come on Noods we all know you wear the trousers


I thought he wore a kilt


----------



## tigger (18 Sep 2013)

thom said:


> I thought he wore a kilt


 
Good point... or is it troosers?


----------



## raindog (18 Sep 2013)

great pic of moment when Dan Martin and Quintana attack and Brad follows


----------



## andytheflyer (18 Sep 2013)

Was in Whitchurch today - no barriers, and a great turnout from a small town. Was able to stand right on the kerb apex of the bend out down Wrexham Road and smell the peleton right under my nose. I can confirm that Sir Bradley had shaved this morning, but not Mr Cavendish. Hope they could appreciate my clean Defy with its Mickled chain.......

Fantastic, and all for free.....pity it's all over in 10 seconds!


----------



## The Couch (18 Sep 2013)

thom said:


> I thought he wore a kilt


Doesn't a Roman tunic matches best with that helmet?
Anyway.. pretty sure he wears the "Lorica Plumata" as upper garment :


----------



## jdtate101 (18 Sep 2013)

My pictures from stage 4..

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741837.100002108194457&type=1&l=f50e94f0e6


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Sep 2013)

That was a pretty good win for Cav considering the lumpiness of today's stage. I guess the attacks came too late and too half-heartedly to make a difference. Today may be different.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (19 Sep 2013)

Crackle said:


> Did you see the bloke throwing himself at the photographers and pushing them back to the barrier as Viviana did his speed wobble.


A stupid place to camp an take photos!! The big guy just slammed them to the barriers, lol.
I think Viviani was merely coming over to avoid the peds on the right - his left.

Epic bike skills from the Garmin rider - Van Hoff, i think.

Edit: Actually that was just wild by Viviani. Swinging all over the road. Mad man.


----------



## Stonechat (19 Sep 2013)

YEs a 200 foot hill is my liimit


----------



## thom (19 Sep 2013)

User3094 said:


> Me, like many I'm sure, know Pen Y Pass and its big....


Pen Y Pass is 360 m "high" though. Am I missing something or is this it : http://veloviewer.com/segment/1446902/PEN+Y+PASS+-+NANT+PERIS
Max gradient just 6.4 % ...


----------



## 400bhp (19 Sep 2013)

Pen Y Pass is deceptive though, as the climb starts way before the turn at he bottom of the official hill.


----------



## thom (19 Sep 2013)

400bhp said:


> Pen Y Pass is deceptive though, as the climb starts way before the turn at he bottom of the official hill.


All I'm saying is it ain't Marin Avenue...


----------



## rliu (19 Sep 2013)

Just wanted to check. Road closures for the race does not mean also closing to cyclists wanting to get onto the route, for spectating, say 20-30 minutes before the pros come through right?


----------



## tug benson (19 Sep 2013)

rliu said:


> Just wanted to check. Road closures for the race does not mean also closing to cyclists wanting to get onto the route, for spectating, say 20-30 minutes before the pros come through right?


 You should be ok...maybe cutting it a bit fine


----------



## jifdave (19 Sep 2013)

Lols at the robber and policeman...


----------



## Fnaar (19 Sep 2013)

jifdave said:


> Lols at the robber and policeman...


Yebbut... they almost got in the way on 2nd ascent of Caerphilly... they need to be more Caerphil 

ALSO: Is it me, or do urban bits/finishes in UK have far more 'street furniture' (islands in middle of road, narrower bits to prevent speeding, a plethora of white lines, cats-eyes etc) for riders to deal with?


----------



## Old Tom (19 Sep 2013)

Fnaar said:


> Yebbut... they almost got in the way on 2nd ascent of Caerphilly... they need to be more Caerphil
> 
> ALSO: Is it me, or do urban bits/finishes in UK have far more 'street furniture' (islands in middle of road, narrower bits to prevent speeding, a plethora of white lines, cats-eyes etc) for riders to deal with?


 
And without as many stewards/coppers making riders aware of them as well. There was one on today's stage that clearly wasn't in place for the lead group. He got himself there in time for the peloton, but not really in the right place and was stood a good few feet to the wrong side of the traffic island. 

Got along to a couple of bits of yesterday's stage (the sprint at Marchwiel before jumping in the car (yeah, yeah, I know but in mitigation I did do a 15-20 mile ride before they showed up at the sprint...) and getting to the top of the first Cat 2 of the day at Bylchau about 10mins before the breakaway!). Grand stuff and absurdly-pleased with myself to have got a photo on my crap mobile of Wiggo and Cav in the same shot just as they hit they summit.

Wiggo's to lose now, do we think? I think today was the today for him to be put under real pressure but watching it naughtily and silently at work Sky looked like they knew what they were doing despite the breaks that occured at the back end of the day.


----------



## Noodley (19 Sep 2013)

Fnaar said:


> ALSO: Is it me, or do urban bits/finishes in UK have far more 'street furniture' (islands in middle of road, narrower bits to prevent speeding, a plethora of white lines, cats-eyes etc) for riders to deal with?


 
Not any more street furniture than elsewhere, maybe you just watch "certain races" e.g the Tour and miss out the other races throughout the year where riders frequently make contact with "stuff"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Sep 2013)

I don't think I've ever noticed any cats' eyes across the channel.


----------



## raindog (19 Sep 2013)

"Caerphilly Mountain" must have seemed like a canal bridge to Quintana this afternoon


----------



## VamP (19 Sep 2013)

Noodley said:


> Not any more street furniture than elsewhere, maybe you just watch "certain races" e.g the Tour and miss out the other races throughout the year where riders frequently make contact with "stuff"


 

you mean like this?


----------



## thom (19 Sep 2013)

Noodley said:


> Not any more street furniture than elsewhere, maybe you just watch "certain races" e.g the Tour and miss out the other races throughout the year where riders frequently make contact with "stuff"


It's true - the northern classics go through many small Flemish towns with all manner of traffic calming measures.



VamP said:


> you mean like this?


What team was that dude in ?


----------



## VamP (19 Sep 2013)

thom said:


> It's true - the northern classics go through many small Flemish towns with all manner of traffic calming measures.
> 
> 
> What team was that dude in ?


 

I think you know very well, but let's just say it wasn't a random choice in responding to Noodley's comment


----------



## Noodley (19 Sep 2013)

thom said:


> What team was that dude in ?


 
A *proper* team!!


----------



## Crackle (19 Sep 2013)

thom said:


> Pen Y Pass is 360 m "high" though. Am I missing something or is this it : http://veloviewer.com/segment/1446902/PEN Y PASS - NANT PERIS
> Max gradient just 6.4 % ...


The side they went down is steeper and a tougher climb, coming up the other side is relatively easy but there is a steady drag from Capel Curig.


----------



## thom (19 Sep 2013)




----------



## on the road (19 Sep 2013)

This was my first attempt at panning, it's not as easy as it appears, found it a bit tricky but I started getting the hang of it.






Alessandro Bazzana (Italy)


----------



## The Couch (19 Sep 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I don't think I've ever noticed any cats' eyes across the channel.


Neeehhh, we've got plenty of them over here too


----------



## 400bhp (19 Sep 2013)

Martin and Quintana seem to get on really well - almost egging each other on.

I do wonder if they have some kind of wager with each other - whatever, great to see them flying up the steep stuff.


----------



## The Couch (19 Sep 2013)

400bhp said:


> Martin and Quintana seem to get on really well - almost egging each other on.
> 
> I do wonder if they have some kind of wager with each other - whatever, great to see them flying up the steep stuff.


I guess they just wanna get their legs in shape for the WC


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Sep 2013)

I guess it is all going to come down to Dartmoor... but I'm not sure the final climb is long enough to make enough of a difference. Steep enough to cause some splits of 5-10 seconds or so among the top contenders, but not much more. I guess someone could try to attack on one of the previous climbs, hold the gap and then extend on the final climb, but that's a tough call.


----------



## Noodley (20 Sep 2013)

Are there not zombies on Dartmoor? That would be interesting...or is it Werewolves?


----------



## VamP (20 Sep 2013)

Noodley said:


> Are there not zombies on Dartmoor? That would be interesting...or is it Werewolves?


 
Ponies?


----------



## Stonechat (20 Sep 2013)

Or hounds in Grimpen Mire


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Sep 2013)

I seem to remember reading in one of those popular 'unexplained phenomena' magazines when I was a kid about a disembodied 'hairy hand' that attacked people on a particular remote road on Dartmoor. Scared the willies out of me, it did.


----------



## rich p (20 Sep 2013)

I think the UCI insisted that the hairy hand was shaved to reduce the effect of road rash.
At least the weather has relented today.


----------



## rich p (20 Sep 2013)

6 Mile Hill has a climb of 4.2km apparently!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Sep 2013)

rich p said:


> 6 Mile Hill has a climb of 4.2km apparently!


Or as I call it, ''Sick Smile Hill.''


----------



## tug benson (20 Sep 2013)

great riding from Lopez there


----------



## tug benson (20 Sep 2013)

Dan Martin attacks again..


----------



## tug benson (20 Sep 2013)

simon yates wins the stage


----------



## rich p (20 Sep 2013)

Great ride by Yates and Wiggins should be home and dry barring a crash.


----------



## raindog (20 Sep 2013)

Yatesy does it!!  Excellent - give the twins a contract, someone, quick!


----------



## Bollo (20 Sep 2013)

400bhp said:


> Martin and Quintana seem to get on really well - almost egging each other on.
> 
> I do wonder if they have some kind of wager with each other .....


A gambling Irishman?! That's just crazy talk!


----------



## Stonechat (20 Sep 2013)

keep missing the end seems earlier every day


----------



## Bollo (20 Sep 2013)

rich p said:


> I think the UCI insisted that the hairy hand was shaved to reduce the effect of road rash.


More Irishness


----------



## on the road (20 Sep 2013)

Froome with a view ! said:


> Here's a few pics from Knowsley,it was that wet even the elephants were moaning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think there might be a way. If you know what time you took the photo (most digital cameras record that) then you can go to the Tour of Britain website and find the finishing times of all the riders. You can also download the start list and then you can just back track to find out who finished at round about the time you took the photo, and there's a teams section on the website so you can compare the coloured jerseys with the one in your photo.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Stonechat (20 Sep 2013)

madrazo unbeatable as KOM


----------



## Stonechat (20 Sep 2013)

Slight blooper from one of the commentators about theworld time trial championships next year. He was immediately corrected to next week


----------



## thom (20 Sep 2013)




----------



## Peteaud (20 Sep 2013)

A few pics from today.

Haldon near Exeter.


----------



## HF2300 (20 Sep 2013)

rich p said:


> I think the UCI insisted that the hairy hand was shaved to reduce the effect of road rash


 
I thought it had itself shaved for streamlining - quicker in the attack



Stonechat said:


> Slight blooper from one of the commentators about theworld time trial championships next year. He was immediately corrected to next week


 
Slight blooper number 'n' where 'n' is positive and tending towards infinity...


----------



## Spartak (20 Sep 2013)

Saw the Cannondale, Garmin-Sharp & Movistar team coaches as they crawled thru' the roadworks on the M5 at Bristol earlier this evening.


----------



## Slaav (21 Sep 2013)

Just watching the highlights from yesterday and something absolutely jumped out at me....

In the Vuelta, it felt as rare when we saw Team Sky doing its stuff - i.e. all lined up and controlling things. Pretty much most stages in this ToB, it always seems to be there. With Brad sitting at the back or one up from the back with a nice Sky 'train' ahead of him.

Casting back to Froome and TdF, we didn't see the Sky 'monster' working at full chat that often either.

Is it simply the fact that ToB is a much shorter race and therefore not as challenging (terrain flatter and not as hard either it seems) which allows more team mates to stick together?

Or is it the 'Brad factor' ? 

And lastly, from what I have seen, Stannard is a brute of a SD? The guy is awesome in the work he pumps out totally selflessly?


----------



## Mattonsea (21 Sep 2013)

Slaav said:


> Just watching the highlights from yesterday and something absolutely jumped out at me....
> 
> In the Vuelta, it felt as rare when we saw Team Sky doing its stuff - i.e. all lined up and controlling things. Pretty much most stages in this ToB, it always seems to be there. With Brad sitting at the back or one up from the back with a nice Sky 'train' ahead of him.
> 
> ...


 Stannard is the linchpin of the team, all ways there .


----------



## gavroche (21 Sep 2013)

Slaav said:


> Just watching the highlights from yesterday and something absolutely jumped out at me....
> 
> In the Vuelta, it felt as rare when we saw Team Sky doing its stuff - i.e. all lined up and controlling things. Pretty much most stages in this ToB, it always seems to be there. With Brad sitting at the back or one up from the back with a nice Sky 'train' ahead of him.
> 
> ...


 I think you are right there, shorter hills, and flatter terrain, also only a few top riders present and only 1 week long.


----------



## Noodley (21 Sep 2013)

At this years Tour Team Sky had a few injuries and mishaps early on which impacted on their ability to control the race from the front e.g. Thomas crashed in stage 1, Stannard picked up a back injury before leaving Corsica, Kennaugh ended up in a ditch...which I think all combined to Porte burning himself out and losing his second place on the stage where he lost over 15 minutes (stage 8 or 9 I think) as he was doing the work of many.

After that Kennaugh and Porte rode well for Froome whilst the others did as much as they could, although there were a few poorer than expected performances from some of the team.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (21 Sep 2013)

Whilst I'm very happy that its likely Brad's going to win.....it feels a bit of a let down that it was quite simply a short time trial that won the Tour, so early on.

Or is it this that has made others try that bit harder for stage wins and Sky have let them go, as long as they weren't GC contenders?


----------



## Kies (21 Sep 2013)

The tour is too short imo, and doesn't really capture the essence of a national tour. Guess it will take time for it to be an established event


----------



## Firestorm (21 Sep 2013)

Kies said:


> The tour is too short imo, and doesn't really capture the essence of a national tour. Guess it will take time for it to be an established event


Isnt it a standard length for anything other than a big 3 Grand tour ?
As for getting established it , the Milk race went on for a while without going longer than a week


----------



## Kies (21 Sep 2013)

I'm unfairly comparing it to the tdf or Vuelta is guess. 
The British countryside has so much to offer,I wish we could see more of it on a televised British bike race


----------



## Noodley (21 Sep 2013)

bromptonfb said:


> Whilst I'm very happy that its likely Brad's going to win.....it feels a bit of a let down that it was quite simply a short time trial that won the Tour, so early on.
> 
> Or is it this that has made others try that bit harder for stage wins and Sky have let them go, as long as they weren't GC contenders?


 
That's how stage races work sometimes. In fact that's how it works most times.


----------



## 400bhp (21 Sep 2013)

Noodley said:


> That's how stage races work sometimes. In fact that's how it works most times.



aye, could pretty much say the same for Brad's TDF win.

And it's not all down to the TT as Brad has been in the lead groups all the time.

I wonder, if the TT was drier, whether the TT would have been closer?

Looking to seeing Yates in GT in a few years.


----------



## Froome with a view ! (21 Sep 2013)

on the road said:


> I think there might be a way. If you know what time you took the photo (most digital cameras record that) then you can go to the Tour of Britain website and find the finishing times of all the riders. You can also download the start list and then you can just back track to find out who finished at round about the time you took the photo, and there's a teams section on the website so you can compare the coloured jerseys with the one in your photo.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks for that mate,but having visited the ToB site last night and looking at the various times of the riders, I think that will be a little complex,for me anyway ! so I wouldn't hold your breath on that one,I'll try the 'colour' option instead !


----------



## Noodley (21 Sep 2013)

Noodley said:


> That's how stage races work sometimes. In fact that's how it works most times.


 
I should also have added that in order for a TT to matter in the GC, that a rider needs to be consistent throughout a stage race - e.g. Tony Martin could potentially put minutes into some of the GC contenders and still be 20 minutes behind on GC as he's not consistent in flat or mountain stages.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (21 Sep 2013)

Noodley said:


> I should also have added that in order for a TT to matter in the GC, that a rider needs to be consistent throughout a stage race - e.g. Tony Martin could potentially put minutes into some of the GC contenders and still be 20 minutes behind on GC as he's not consistent in flat or mountain stages.


Yep, I suppose your right, whilst it seems boring watching Sky stranglehold a race..it also needs to be admired that putting in consistent rides day after day must be tiring. So why do more than you need.

It has been an exciting race, it's a pity Quintana didn't do as well as he did in the TdF.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Sep 2013)

I wonder, thinking back to the Olympic road race, whether Sky decided to be more selective about when the train gets in motion - other teams were relying on simply drafting them.


----------



## on the road (21 Sep 2013)

This isn't a very good photo but I'm showing it anyway because it clearly shows that Ian Stannard suffered an injury somewhere on the time trial. If he crashed during the time trial and still managed to finish second then he must have been really bombing it.


----------



## on the road (21 Sep 2013)

This needs no explanation


----------



## laurence (21 Sep 2013)

ooof, what a finish! the crowd were bonkers at Guildford, louder than a rock gig! once again, Cav went by so fast i barely saw him. gora gora!


----------



## rich p (21 Sep 2013)

He just held on and if Viviani hadn't lost his back wheel in the last 10m, he may not have done! He said he deliberately nudged him over to the poorer surface - local knowledge!


----------



## Noodley (21 Sep 2013)

rich p said:


> He said he deliberately nudged him over to the poorer surface - local knowledge!


Damned cheat!


----------



## rich p (21 Sep 2013)

Noodley said:


> Damned cheat!


 An alternative view, I grant you!


----------



## Noodley (21 Sep 2013)

rich p said:


> An alternative view, I grant you!


 

You're ok, he's a plucky Brit so no chance of him ever being seriously accused of anything other than chivalry and determination


----------



## rich p (21 Sep 2013)

Noodley said:


> You're ok, he's a plucky Brit so no chance of him ever being seriously accused of anything other than chivalry and determination


 Not over here. Possibly less charitable interpretations in foreign parts like France or Scotland


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Sep 2013)

rich p said:


> 6 Mile Hill has a climb of 4.2km apparently!


The actual Six Mile Hill is 6 miles from Exeter. What they called Six Mile Hill on the coverage ... is just a hill. 

Just watched the highlights ... cracking stage, if a little short on epic-ness. Great place to finish though.


----------



## laurence (21 Sep 2013)

from about 30m from the finish in Guildford


----------



## raindog (21 Sep 2013)

laurence said:


> from about 30m from the finish in Guildford


brilliant - love the second pic of Cav and Viviani


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Sep 2013)

raindog said:


> brilliant - love the second pic of Cav and Viviani





laurence said:


> from about 30m from the finish in Guildford


Great pics, laurence.


----------



## laurence (21 Sep 2013)

thanks guys

i had the camera on top of the boards and kept my finger on the shutter (having pre-focussed). i figured it should work out ok and it did.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Sep 2013)

Viviani is hardly going to complain after his ludicrously dangerous sprinting the other day...


----------



## Noodley (21 Sep 2013)

I was only joking.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Sep 2013)

Noodley said:


> I was only joking.



I know, but you should see some of the serious comments elsewhere... you would think that they had never seen a sprint finish before.


----------



## jifdave (21 Sep 2013)

rich p said:


> Not over here. Possibly less charitable interpretations in foreign parts like France or Scotland


The Dutch are not fans either ;-)


----------



## Ian193 (21 Sep 2013)

Going to London for the racing tomorrow hope we can get near the finish line getting the train at 8 20am should be there by 10am fingers crossed


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Sep 2013)

Gasp!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Sep 2013)

Yay Cav!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Sep 2013)

To easy for Cav that.


----------



## jifdave (22 Sep 2013)

Supersuperleeds said:


> To easy for Cav that.


Only because of Petachi's lead out. 
Quality riding for the big man!


----------



## Bollo (22 Sep 2013)

Just got back from the prawn sandwich seats. I've got some top photos of the riders but that'll have to wait. Namedrop #1 - there was a lady with her young daughter stood just behind us on the final lap. Cav nails it and the lady turns to the daughter and says "daddy's won!". Oooooh! So that's why I recognise her. His daughter's the spit of him.


----------



## laurence (22 Sep 2013)

superb day... biggest crowd for a London stage i've ever seen. great women's crit to start the day.

only let down by a couple of stupid stewards, clearly security had been upped, or so they thought.

anyway... brilliant two days. also great to see the go ride races with parents screaming encouragement at the kids. cycling is the new football.


----------



## Bollo (23 Sep 2013)




----------



## Bollo (23 Sep 2013)




----------



## Bollo (23 Sep 2013)




----------



## on the road (23 Sep 2013)

Bollo said:


>


Great picture, you've got an eye for a scene


----------



## smutchin (23 Sep 2013)

Bollo said:


>



Caption:
"Now, which one's bum shall I pinch?"


----------



## Basil.B (23 Sep 2013)

Crafty!


----------



## philk56 (23 Sep 2013)




----------



## suzeworld (26 Sep 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Great pics, laurence.


Awesome photos, you must be well-equipped!

Love your photos too, Bollo. Jealous you got so close to Quintana, I really wanted to see him.


----------



## Bollo (26 Sep 2013)

suzeworld said:


> .....
> 
> Love your photos too, Bollo. Jealous you got so close to Quintana, I really wanted to see him.



Thanks suze. I was lucky enough to be in the hospitality area right next to the podium steps, so we could get very close when the riders signed.

Funny you mention Naro Quintana as he made a huge impression on me at the time - even surrounded by other top riders, he just looks extraordinary. Facially he's ageless - you just couldn't say if he's 23 or 43 - except when he smiles. When he rode up to sign on he looked quite shy and nervous but when he was announced he got a huge cheer from the crowd, which made him crack a very genuine grin. At that moment he looked about 12.

Big tip 'o the hat to Mark Cavendish as well. Most of the big names came down the steps and signed a few autographs in the hospitality area. Cav made a point of crossing the road to sign autographs for fans who'd been waiting for hours by the finish.


----------



## suzeworld (30 Sep 2013)

Bollo said:


> Thanks suze. I was lucky enough to be in the hospitality area right next to the podium steps, so we could get very close when the riders signed.
> 
> Funny you mention Naro Quintana as he made a huge impression on me at the time - even surrounded by other top riders, he just looks extraordinary. Facially he's ageless - you just couldn't say if he's 23 or 43 - except when he smiles. When he rode up to sign on he looked quite shy and nervous but when he was announced he got a huge cheer from the crowd, which made him crack a very genuine grin. At that moment he looked about 12.
> 
> Big tip 'o the hat to Mark Cavendish as well. Most of the big names came down the steps and signed a few autographs in the hospitality area. Cav made a point of crossing the road to sign autographs for fans who'd been waiting for hours by the finish.



Yes, I sense that just from seeing Quintana on the telly. He has the most amazing face, I find him absolutely compelling to look at, on or off the bike. He was the one I really wanted to see in real life .. I even took my copy of the Tour de France magazine opened at his stage win to get his signature, but it was a dead loss with the mean spirited way the vans had been corralled. 

I have seen cav do loads of autographs too, he is a real gent when it comes to appreciating fans, I think
x

Did you buy that place in the hospitality area?


----------

